# Homemade Tools >  How to make a Modular long Bar clamps - video

## diyfixman

How to make a Modular long Bar clamps - video

----------

Andyt (Mar 16, 2019),

baja (Mar 16, 2019),

rgsparber (Mar 18, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 16, 2019),

Tonyg (Mar 15, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks diyfixman! We've added your Extendable Bar Clamps to our Clamps category,
as well as to your builder page: diyfixman's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Extendable Bar Clamps
 by diyfixman

tags:
clamp, adjustable

----------

diyfixman (Mar 16, 2019)

----------


## diyfixman

Thanks men

----------


## rgsparber

You do a great job of demonstrating the value of welding. Assembly is so easy. Cut out the parts, tack, run full beads. The result is as strong as the base metal.

Thanks,

Rick

----------


## DrByte

Great job! What was the piece on the end of the threaded rod for your pressure pad? Have you though about adding cross-pieces on the side adjusting bolts so you can ditch the wrench?

----------

